# Use the..........



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

fucking search button. :evil:

That is all.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

its too difficult for some people.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

So is revo better ?? :lol:


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

manphibian said:


> fucking search button. :evil:
> 
> That is all.


Hello people  I'm looking at getting a mk1 TT in the new year so, here i am to do bit of research  So if anyone has any pearls of wisdom with what to look for when buying a TT as i currently know nothing,  i'll be looking for a 225, and thinking i might go for one from before march 2001 so...by manphibian

You were a noob once as well you know :roll:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

SteviedTT said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > fucking search button. :evil:
> ...


I had done many searches before posting that......

I was referring to specific questions that are easily searched for..... but thanks for trying to be a dickhead.... :lol:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

SteviedTT said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > fucking search button. :evil:
> ...


pwned!


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

manphibian said:


> fucking search button. :evil:
> 
> That is all.


I'm sure if you use the search button..... this has been said before


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

If I'd wanted to be a complete dickhead, I'd have posted this, again :roll: 


manphibian said:


> fucking search button. :evil:
> 
> That is all.


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Very True.

:lol: :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > fucking search button. :evil:
> ...


LOL :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

can someone point me in a direction of a post about oil in the 1.8 tt please...........
(duck light the blue paper and stand well back)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Post about oil :wink:

viewtopic.php?p=1939020#p1939020


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

T3RBO said:


> Post about oil :wink:
> 
> viewtopic.php?p=1939020#p1939020


turbo,,,,,,,was a piss take lol


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

gazzer1964 said:


> can someone point me in a direction of a post about oil in the 1.8 tt please...........
> (duck light the blue paper and stand well back)


Try typing that in the search bit and it comes up no search found :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Dotti said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > can someone point me in a direction of a post about oil in the 1.8 tt please...........
> ...


thx dottmister xxx


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > fucking search button. :evil:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:   :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll:


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

not wanting to defend the countless amounts of crap posted again and again. i find the search facility on here isnt that good. you search for something and it brings up 3000 posts.. it would take all day to find the small peice of info you need sometimes.

so sometimes its just easier to post..


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

alun said:


> not wanting to defend the countless amounts of crap posted again and again. i find the search facility on here isnt that good. you search for something and it brings up 3000 posts.. it would take all day to find the small peice of info you need sometimes.
> 
> so sometimes its just easier to post..


Or out of devilment you deliberately put something the search engine knowing full well there is a topic on said subject and no search can be found! Brilliant little search engine we have on this forum - NOT! :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Dotti said:


> alun said:
> 
> 
> > i find the search facility on here isnt that good. you search for something and it brings up 3000 posts.. it would take all day to find the small peice of info you need sometimes.
> ...


I beg to differ :lol:


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Hello noob here, I'm just trying to find some information on the MK2 TT but I can't find the search button - anyone? :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

leenx said:


> Hello noob here, I'm just trying to find some information on the MK2 TT but I can't find the search button - anyone? :lol:


You might find it on the fiat500 forum :lol:


----------

